# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Xρήστος1961 BasementGym & Postworkout Meal

## Polyneikos

Μαζευτήκαμε στην υπόγα του Χρήστου για μια προπόνηση, με τον Δημήτρη1924 και τον Βασιλικόπουλο και μετά ακολούθησε φωτιά στα κάρβουνα και τα ανάλογα μπριζολίδια!

----------


## Polyneikos

To γυμναστήριο του Χρήστου ειναι για Old school προπονήσεις, με αλτήρες ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, ALTIR HELLAS, μύριζαν 70ίλα, αφίσσες Arnold-Columbu, η προπόνηση ήταν περισσότερο κυκλική για τον άνω κορμό , με αρκετά σετάκια για στήθος-ώμους, πλάτη-δικέφαλα και αρκετό Posing :05. Biceps:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτό ακόμα.
Η προπόνηση υποστηρίχθηκε με Intraworkout ΒCAA Drink της Εnergybody με γεύση κόλα, να μην κλείσει το αναβολικό παράθυρο μέχρι να μπει η φωτιά στα κάρβουνα :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

χαχα, δυναμη καταστασεις κ ολους ντουκια σε βλεπω :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 
περιμενω κ φωτο απο τα καρβουνα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

Μπραβο παιδια! Ωραιες καταστασεις! 

Δημητρη εισαι αστερι(ας) ε???  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Λιγο posing από τον Χρήστο, πριν να αναλάβει την ψησταριά !

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Μπραβο παιδια! Ωραιες καταστασεις! 
> 
> Δημητρη εισαι αστερι(ας) ε???


Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής :01. Unsure:

----------


## Levrone

Να πω την αληθεια δε σε εχω δει απο κοντα , και τωρα στις φωτο σε βλεπω σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση! 

Αστερι εισαι! Αυτο εννοουσα!

----------


## RAMBO

Δυνατο team :03. Clap: 

Ο Polyneikos δασκαλος, ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα κραταγε τα μπριζολακια και τις πιτες τις οποιες θα εξαφανισε :01. Razz: 

Δημητρη θηριο  :05. Weights:  και Γιωργος οπως παντα σε αψογη κατασταση :03. Clap: 

Χρηστος μια ιστορια απο μονος του και αψογος φιλος,μελος και οικοδεσποτης οπως πρεπει :03. Clap: 


Δεν παιζει να εχει μαζευτει ποτε το φορουμ χωρις μεσα να παιξει φαγητο ετσι? :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ευχαριστώ πολύ γιατρέ μακάρι να τα πούμε και από κοντά σε κάποια συνάντηση του φόρουμ.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τι θελω εγω με τα θηρια; :01. Razz: 
Χωρις πλακα ο Πολυνεικος μας ξευτηλισε  :05. Weights:   :05. Lift 1 Hand:  
Περασαμε ωραια :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραία οργάνωση και το γενικό πρόγραμμα της συνάντησης που περιελάμβανε τα πάντα και το κυριότερο το κλείσιμο με καλό φαγητό  :08. Toast: 

Αυτα είναι τα ωραία αν είμασταν κοντα θα ρχόμουν και γω ειδικα για το τελευταίο μέρος της συνάντησης με την αναπλήρωση πρωτείνης  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δυνατο team
> 
> Ο Polyneikos δασκαλος, ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα κραταγε τα μπριζολακια και τις πιτες τις οποιες θα εξαφανισε
> 
> Δημητρη θηριο  και Γιωργος οπως παντα σε αψογη κατασταση
> 
> Χρηστος μια ιστορια απο μονος του και αψογος φιλος,μελος και οικοδεσποτης οπως πρεπει
> 
> 
> Δεν παιζει να εχει μαζευτει ποτε το φορουμ χωρις μεσα να παιξει φαγητο ετσι?


Το φαγητό είναι μέρος της ιεροτελεστίας, καλύτερα να χαθεί προπόνηση παρά φαγητό!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Να πω την αληθεια δε σε εχω δει απο κοντα , και τωρα στις φωτο σε βλεπω σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση! 
> 
> Αστερι εισαι! Αυτο εννοουσα!


Eτοιμος ο Μητσος...τον ψηνουμε , η .....ψηνεται μονος του :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Ομορφη παρεα...πρεπει να περασατε πολυ καλα! 
Το μετα ηταν δυναμιτης!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μπομπα η φαση,μπραβο παιδες :03. Clap:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Παιδια ενα εχω να πω! Χαμος εγινε! Φοβερη βραδια

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G935F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία παρεα ωραία  βραδιά, ήταν σαν μια πολύ καλή ταινία που σε κρατάει σε ένταση και στο δεύτερο μέρος σε απογειωνει   :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτά είναι!  :03. Clap: 

Κρατήστε μου μια θέση στο επόμενο  :05. Squat:   :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

αυτα ειναι!αξιοζηλευτες καταστασεις!μπραβο σε ολους! :03. Clap: 
η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο χρηστος ειναι αψογος οικοδεσποτης! :01. Wink:

----------


## AndVal

Από μικρό παιδί είχα να δω μπλε δίσκους. Ιερά κειμήλια.

----------


## georgeifbb

Ola ta leuta....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Από μικρό παιδί είχα να δω μπλε δίσκους. Ιερά κειμήλια.


Χαχαα οντως κειμηλια.
"Αθλητης" απο Ζαπατινα ," Αλτηρ Ελλας" απο Τριανταφυλλιδη

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπραβο ρε παιδες, αυτα ειναι  :03. Thumb up: 

Αν ποτε ξαναγινει και τυχει να ειμαι Αθηνα, για επιδορπιο θα εχω φερει μαντολατο, το καλυτερο γλυκισμα για bb καταστασεις  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλοδεχουμενος Δημητρη  :01. Smile: ,το τι νητρικο μας ποτισε πριν ο Πολυνεικος δεν λεγεται :01. Mr. Green: .
Το μαντολατο παει αμεσως μετα τη προπονηση για τον γλυκαιμικο; Η μετα τα μπριζολιδια; :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Χρηστο κανεις στο σπιτι προπονηση? 

Ή πας σε γυμναστηριο?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Σε gym τελευταια αλλα υπαρχει κ η εναλακτικη οταν βαριεμαι η αμα ειναι κλειστα...εστω για τα βασικα :01. Wink:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Το μαντολατο παει αμεσως μετα τη προπονηση για τον γλυκαιμικο; Η μετα τα μπριζολιδια;



Το ιδανικο post wo  :01. Mr. Green:   Ασπραδια και μελι, 7% ζαχαρη (για να δεσει) και αμυγδαλα. Οτι πρεπει δηλαδη  :05. Biceps:

----------

